# Beta von ApoHarry!



## Apo (29. Jul 2007)

Hi folks,

Prüfungszeit ist ja immer mit Stress verbunden und Lust immer nur Preiswahrnehmungen und Konzepte des Marketings und anderem "Kram" zu lernen, hat glaube ich niemand. Also dachte ich mir zuerst, ich mach mal meinen Sokobanklon von damals nochmal neu ... mit besseren Grafiken und mit einem erweiterbaren Konzept und 400 Sokobanlevels.

Geplant war ein Menu, in welchem man rumspazieren und sich dort das Spiel aussuchen kann, welches man gern spielen möchte. Jetzt ist auch schon ein weiteres "großes" Logikspiel (ApoStep) dabei (mit 100 Leveln), ApoSheep (Denkspiel), ApoMushroom (Denkspiel) und ein noch in der Entwicklung steckendes Bombermanspiel. Außerdem sind 5 weitere kleine Minigames mit drin. Also alles in allem sind 10 Spiele im Applet/Applikation drin. Einige neue Spiele werden dann von Zeit zu Zeit folgen. Also braucht ihr euch nur die Appletadresse merken und dann sich dort das Spiel aussuchen, welches ihr spielen möchtet.

Aber für so ein Projekt wäre es natürlich klasse, wenn einige Leute es probieren könnten, damit es Fehlerfrei wird.
Applet: Click here
Download: Click here
Screenshot:


----------



## Xams (30. Jul 2007)

Der Typ unten sieht aber stark nach Harry Potter aus...
[EDIT] Jetzt seh ich gerade den Name vom Spiel...


----------



## The_S (30. Jul 2007)

Werde das Spiel wohl nie spielen, da ich den Harry überhaupt nicht leiden kann, aber was mich interessiert, ist dieses Spiel mit dem RPG-Maker gemacht? Sieht verdammt danach aus!


----------



## Apo (30. Jul 2007)

der Code und das eigentliche Spiel sind komplett von mir
"nur" die Grafiken sind aus dem rtp vom rpg-maker2000 und rpg-maker xp.

vlt ändere ich die Grafiken noch, um die "nicht" HP-Fans anzulocken 
Bin erstmal dabei, wenn ich mir einfach Zeit neben Marktforschung finde, ein zweites kleines Spiel zu implementieren.
Dazu mal meine Frage, welche Spiele würdne euch einfallen, welche man mit den Pfeiltasten am besten steuern kann und sonst nicht viel mehr brauch? Hab da an Bomberman oder einige Logikspiele gedacht. Was fällt euch ein? Würde mich über Ideen freuen.


----------



## The_S (30. Jul 2007)

Tetris, MasterMind, MineSweeper, Snake, Arkanoid, ...

Darf man die Grafiken einfach so verwenden?


----------



## SlaterB (30. Jul 2007)

ich fand auf die Schnelle bei den Texten störend, dass du erst in eine Zeile schreibst und dann bei zu langem Wort in die nächste Zeile springst:


"... sie sind doof, Po"
->
"... sie sind doof, Pot"
-> 
"... sie sind doof, Pott"
->
"... sie sind doof,"
"Potte"
->
"... sie sind doof,"
"Potter"


dass man anfangs Kissen und Räume finden muss, um Spiele zu starten, ist auch nicht gerade direkt ersichtlich


----------



## Apo (30. Jul 2007)

Das mit dem Umbruch stört? Ich fand das eigentlich ganz lustig und habe es extra so gemacht ... 
€dit: Jetzt bleibt es aber auf einer Höhe und verrutscht nicht mehr nach leicht oben wenn 2 zeilen zu lesen sind.

Das mit der anfänglichen Unwissenheit werde ich mal noch verbessern. Danke für den Tipp.
€dit: Jetzt ist im Anfangraum noch ein kleiner Tipp dabei, was zu tun ist.
€dit: Die spielbaren Levels haben jetzt mehr Wandtexturen bekommen -> sie sehen jetzt immer zufällig anders aus

Zu den Grafiken: Da die RTP legal und kostenlos runterladbar sind (und nur eine Erweiterung für den RPG-Maker sind, welcher natürlich nicht kostenfrei ist) und mein Projekt kostenlos ist und ich somit an den Sachen nichts verdiene, sollte das Benutzen keine Probleme darstellen. Auch wird das Projekt, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, nie so bekannt, dass es überhaupt wen stören wird.


----------



## TRunKX (1. Aug 2007)

Bin immer wieder erstaunt wie du so schnell so nette kleine Spiele hinbekommst. Bisher war mein Favorit ja Apo Defense... das zock ich heute noch gerne mal in der Kaffeepause auf der Arbeit.

Hast du irgendwelche Literatur an der du dich orientierst? Weil bisher habe ich keinen schimmer wie ich unter Java grafische Anwendungen programmiere (GUIs schon aber habe bei ner Versicherung gelernt).

Ich suche da schon seit langem nach einem Buch oder einem Tutorial was nicht für Volldeppen geschrieben ist.


----------



## Quaxli (1. Aug 2007)

Schönes Spiel. Mir hat nur eine Möglichkeit gefehlt, die langatmige Erklärung im Tutorial abzubrechen.


----------



## Apo (1. Aug 2007)

Ah die Idee mit dem Abbrechen des Tutorials ist gut. Ich habe es gleich mal umgesetzt, sodass man mit der Entertaste den Satz sofort komplettieren kann.
Ab Morgen habe ich dann auch endlich Zeit einige neue kleine Spiele dort zu integrieren. 

@TRunKX: Ich habe mir meine eigene kleine Libary für Entities, Buttons, das Laden der Images usw. geschrieben, die ich jetzt immer nutze. Dadurch erspare ich mir viel Schreibarbeit und kann somit sehr schnell die Ideen umsetzen. Aber sonst orientiere ich mich eigentlich nirgendwo dran.
Aber ich benutze ja auch "repaint", obwohl ich weiß, dass dieser Befehl nicht sofort ausgeführt wird (was ja bei Spielen aber recht wichtig ist). Deshalb mache ich auch nur "kleine" 2D Spiele in der Auflösung von 640x480.
Ich versuche nebenbei auch noch meine Libary für "Slick" umzuschreiben. Aber da stört es mich, dass Sachen wie TextFields usw. noch nicht ausgereift sind in meinen Augen. Irgendwann werde ich aber umsteigen und dann auch mal größere Projekte in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Evil-Devil (1. Aug 2007)

Nett das ganze, nur die Schrift ist unsagbar unleserlich. Bin zwar kein Sokoban Fan, aber die Aufmachung ist cool. Harry Potter ist mir egal.


----------



## Apo (2. Aug 2007)

Ok, das mit der Schrift ist verständlich. Sie ist in meinen Augen Segen und Fluch zugleich. Die meisten wissen sofort, worum es sich handelt, aber leserlich sollte sie schon sein. Ich schaue mich mal um, ob ich eine passendere Schrift finde.

Ich habe heute 4 kleine Minispiele mit reingepackt, um mal zu schauen, ob es wirklich so einfach geht wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe oder ob ich Speicherprobleme usw bekomme. Und siehe da ... ich bin begeistert, weil es funktioniert.
Also man kann jetzt nicht nur Sokoban spielen, sondern es sind auch noch 4 weitere (wirkliche Minispiele) mit drin.

€dit: So neues Spiel samt Tutorial ist hinzugefügt. Wäre klasse wenn es einige Testen könnten. Danke danke!


----------



## Apo (7. Aug 2007)

Ich hab jetzt mal ein kleines Problem ...
Bei meinem Versuch einen kleines Bombermanspielchen zu implementieren, habe ich einige Lücken in Sachen KI.
Kennt jemand eine gute Seite, wo grundlegend erklärt ist, wie man am Besten bei so einem Spiel vor geht? A* zur Wegfindung ist kein Problem, dass habe ich schon. AlphaBeta Alogorithmus passt hier nicht (ist ja kein Brettspiel mehr oder weniger).
Bis jetzt habe ich beim Computer nur implementiert Bomben auszuweichen. Aber Bomben legen und den Gegner "zerstören", da wär ich für einige Tipps sehr dankbar.
Falls jemand den jetztigen Stand sehen/testen möchte. Im Spiel am "Friedhof" ist das Kissen zum Starten des Spiels. Steuerung: Cursortasten und strg für Bomben legen. Blaue Goodie steigern die entsprecheneden und rote Goodie senken die entsprechenden Werte.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Dj-Smu (8. Aug 2007)

Hi, hab grad mal reingetestet. Ich würde mir die Funktion wünschen das Tutorial wiederholen zu können, ohne die Einleitung erneut zu hören!

Ich habe  das Spiel mit den Blumen gespielt, bin aber leider falsch gelaufen. Dann schmeisst mich Snape mit einem fiesen Kommentar aus dem Raum. Wenn ich es dann nochmal versuche muss ich mich wieder durch das Tutorial duchklicken. Nachdem ich das dann beim 3. mal nicht hinbekommen hatte, kam ich mir blöd vor und hab das Haus verlasse.

Das Spiel mit den Eisklötzen ist große Klasse!  :applaus:


----------



## Apo (8. Aug 2007)

Das mit dem Tutorial habe ich verbessert. Wenn man jetzt das Level des Tutorials von ApoStep wiederholen möchte, brauch man nur r drücken oder halt einmal falsch laufen. Dann wird man nicht mehr rausgeschmissen, sondern beginnt genau da, wo Snape fertig war mit reden.
Habe außerdem heute noch ein kleines Minigame geaddet (das Bubblespiel, was hier im Forum sehr beliebt ist  ).

Nochmal wegen Skunkman (Bomberman) ... hat keiner eine gute Seite für die KI für mich? Habe noch keine richtige Idee wie ich da rangehe. Habe jetzt erstmal jedes Feld bewertet, ob es sich lohnt hinzulaufen oder ob Gefahr droht. Aber fürs Bombenlegen habe noch keine richtig gute Idee, die mir wirklich gefällt. Niemand einen Wissensvorsprung den er mit mir teilen möchte?


----------



## Dj-Smu (9. Aug 2007)

Schon besser mit dem Tutorial. Ein kleiner Fehler ist mir noch aufgefallen. Bei dem Text über dem Applet ist ein Rechtschreibfehler. Da steht "Auch dir ein Spiel aus und spiele es. ".

Mit der KI kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da hab ich keine Erfahrung mit!


----------

